# Black Rhom or Sanch



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bought this yesterday and want to know is it a black rhom like it was sold to me as or a sach...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i cant tell by those pics.

try to get a clear flank shot..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes diffinately need clearer and better pic...to get the right identification.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Added better pics, scroll to bottom

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1795433


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Young S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------

